# hello



## theresa77 (Apr 2, 2011)

hello im new ive recently diagnosed but its still out of control


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Theresa, Welcome to the forum.

If you're only recently diagnosed then it will be difficult to get to grips with things initially, but with a bit of help you will hopefully.

Apart from a great deal of experience being available to you on this forum, there is much you can do for yourself. The NHS runs several courses (Diabetes X-Pert or DESMOND being two) which are really good ways for you to learn more about the condition. Check it out with your GP or DSN (diabetes specialist nurse) to see if there are any in your area.

Meanwhile have a look around the forum. I'm sure you'll pick up some useful tips.

Andy


----------



## margie (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Theresa and welcome to the forum. Have a good look around and make yourself at home.

Take a look at this thread

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

it has lots of useful information for the newly diagnosed. 

Ask whatever you need to everything may well seem a bit like a fog for you now.

Are there any particular things you would like to ask - when you do it might help if you could say if you are diet controlled or what medications you are taking.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Theresa, welcome to the forum  Don't worry, it can take a little while to get used to things and for things to improve. The good thing is that, now you have a diagnosis, you can learn how best to look after yourself, with the help of your doctor, so that you can improve your health.

Have you been given any tablets to take, or has the doctor or nurse given you any advice to follow? Please ask any questions you may have and we will try our best to help and reassure you. I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Theresa 

Take heart, as others have said it can take a while to get to grips with the condition after diagnosis, but actually it can be better for your body to return steadily towards normal levels than to make abrupt jumps. 

Take a look around and ask any questions you have, chances are someone here will have been there before you. 

M

PS have you got yourself a Blood Glucose meter? One would be invaluable in checking to see how your body can cope with different foods. Low sugar, high fibre, low GI are good guidelines, but different foods affect people slightly differently. With a meter you'll have an impartial guide to what keeps your levels in a good place.


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Theresa and welcome to the forum.

 It's scary when you first get diagnosed and it does take a while to get your BG (blood glucose levels) sorted. You have found the best place for advice and support here. One thing I would advise in these early days is, take someone along to your appointments with you, as 2 ears are better than one at taking it all in. Failing that, as in my case, take a note book and write down what's said to you .It helps no end to be able to read it back when you get home. Good luck and I look forward to getting to know you better on here. XXXXX


----------



## sparkly1 (Apr 2, 2011)

theresa77 said:


> hello im new ive recently diagnosed but its still out of control


Hi theresa and welcome I joined last week and was recently diagnosed too and am out of control.  You will certainly get good advice and support here.  I was really nervous when I made my first post last week, but am getting more relaxed now.  Already I have learnt alot and hope my diabetic journey will be made alot easier through this.  Are you on any meds at all or do manage by diet?


----------



## cath12134 (Apr 2, 2011)

theresa77 said:


> hello im new ive recently diagnosed but its still out of control


Hello Theresa, 
Hope you'll find alot of support on this forum. It'll take a while to get a handle on things so don't beat yourself up too much but do ask as many questions as you have. 
All the best,
Catherine


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Theresa  x


----------



## hectorzaza (Apr 3, 2011)

theresa77 said:


> hello im new ive recently diagnosed but its still out of control



Hi Teresa,welcome......i'm fairly new [Jan] and still learning[mainly from here coz my Dr's are pretty much leaving me to it!!] yes it is scary but i'm just starting to calm down a bit at last!
Feel free to chat at any time


Sandy


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi and a welcome from me tooooooo


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to the forum x


----------



## Alan S (Apr 3, 2011)

theresa77 said:


> hello im new ive recently diagnosed but its still out of control




G'day Theresa.

You didn't develop diabetes overnight and you won't get it under control immediately. 

This may help, I wrote it with you in mind (click on it): *Getting Started*


----------



## theresa77 (Apr 4, 2011)

*hi i new to this site*

hi, 
i was diagnosed in December with type 2 diabetes, and i am so out of control, and am really struggling to find things to eat, i live on salad and drink water, but my sugars are still over 20 and i also have high colestrol and high blood pressure, i have got nerve damage and balance problems and now have keytones which are on the rise  please help


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

theresa77 said:


> hi,
> i was diagnosed in December with type 2 diabetes, and i am so out of control, and am really struggling to find things to eat, i live on salad and drink water, but my sugars are still over 20 and i also have high colestrol and high blood pressure, i have got nerve damage and balance problems and now have keytones which are on the rise  please help



Hi Theresa, I moved your post to the thread you started before to save confusion  

Are you on any medication for your diabetes? Have you been given any advice on what you can eat? A lot oof people find the GI or GL diets most suitable for helping to maintain good, steady sugar levels - have a look at these as examples:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7719

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337

If you can tell us a bit more about your experiences and medications we may be able to help


----------



## Alan S (Apr 4, 2011)

theresa77 said:


> hi,
> i was diagnosed in December with type 2 diabetes, and i am so out of control, and am really struggling to find things to eat, i live on salad and drink water, but my sugars are still over 20 and i also have high colestrol and high blood pressure, i have got nerve damage and balance problems and now have keytones which are on the rise  please help




What does your doctor advise?

Would you mind providing a log of everything you ate and drank over the past 24 hours? If you can't remember, try keeping a record today.

We aren't doctors, but we do have some experience that may help. Possibly your menu is not the problem and you need a medication or insulin; but until we see what your menu is it's hard to offer suggestions.


----------



## theresa77 (Apr 8, 2011)

Alan S said:


> What does your doctor advise?
> 
> Would you mind providing a log of everything you ate and drank over the past 24 hours? If you can't remember, try keeping a record today.
> 
> We aren't doctors, but we do have some experience that may help. Possibly your menu is not the problem and you need a medication or insulin; but until we see what your menu is it's hard to offer suggestions.



Hi Alan and all the other friends i hope will be in the future
Firstly i dont have a very good repore with my doctor so i see him as little as i can, i am in the prosses of changing to another in the same practice but cant see him untill they recieve my request in writing, which i have done .
I have been keeping a log from the day i was diagnosed, and for the first week or so i was living on lettice and cucumber and diet lemonade, and water and a few cups of coffee, my weight started todrop off me very quickly because as i yhought, because of going to the gym and cycleing although i was told to do more as i was overweight. i was always very tired and would often sleep for long periods of time in the day because i felt very sick and my (head felt very heavy)
About September 2010 i got an infection and my doctor gave my some antibiotics and said i would be fine although i felt as if he was not really interested in what i had to say, i told him i was drinking all the time and weeing more and was tired most of the time,  so i took the tablets and went back a couple of weeks later when i felt no better only to be given more, this went on till i could not get out of bed and he was called out to see me only to be give steriods, and more antibiotics and said he thought my Asthma was to blame so made me go to the clinic, i had never felt so ill before and knew something was wrong, when i got to the clinc, my friend had to help me in as i could not walk properly i was so short of breath, i thought i was dieing, when the nurse saw me a doctor was called who prmptly took my blood pressure which was high and the i was in hospital my blood sugars were 31 and on the heart ward for a week, i was totaly out of it for 5 days, then i was moved on to a chest ward and it was there i was diagnosed, since then my sugars have not been below 20 and are as high as 31, with a colesrial level of 8.7and very high blood pressure, and my keytones are .9,  i now have nerve damage in my feet( i am also waiting for a referal from my doctor to see a foot doctor) and an inbalance problem ( acting drunk all the time) and  i dont drink 
The hospital the put me on 
IBUPROFEN     400mg   3 times a day
METFORMIN    500mg   4 daily
GLIMEPIRIDE    2mg      3 daily
OMEPRAZOLE    20 mg    1 daily
AMLODIPINE     5mg       1 daily
RAMIPRIL        5mg        1 daily
ASPRIN          75MG       I DAILY
CO-CODAMOL   30mg/500mg    to be taken when needed
simvastatyn but came home without them so orderd them from doctor ( 2 weeks ago) i got them yesterday 6th april

My diet consists of the following for the last 24 hours
wedensday 6th april        5.20pm    Baked spud with cottage cheese
                                   7pm      sugar  22.9                                  
                                   11pm     "      27.2
                                                                dinking only water
thursday7th april             1am      "       HI    
                                    8am      "       21.3     
                                    8am      half slice brown toast
                                    1.50pm      sugars  HI
                                     5pm      lettice tomatoes and baked spud plain)
                                      9pm         sugars       hi
                                                        and still drinking water only

i do hope you understand all this info and hope that you can help i am not coping and feel very alone, my partner left me because he couldnt cope, my dog was pinched out of the garden.
so not having any light to see my way through this is very depressing 
thankyou Theresa wilson


----------



## theresa77 (Apr 8, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Hi Theresa and welcome to the forum.
> 
> It's scary when you first get diagnosed and it does take a while to get your BG (blood glucose levels) sorted. You have found the best place for advice and support here. One thing I would advise in these early days is, take someone along to your appointments with you, as 2 ears are better than one at taking it all in. Failing that, as in my case, take a note book and write down what's said to you .It helps no end to be able to read it back when you get home. Good luck and I look forward to getting to know you better on here. XXXXX



i do forget things now i fear more than ever, people places names ect


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi sweetheart. Oh dear, you are having a bad time of it aren't you? I'm sending you lots of hugs right now. 

I think you are doing the right thing in changing your GP as your present one sounds like a pillock. You are on quite a lot of meds to still be having BG's that high, and you're not eating much so in my opinion you may need to be given something else. Insulin maybe, or Byetta which is another drug you inject.

I do notice though that you are not on many meds for your BP. If it's still high that could be making you feel worse and you may need more meds to help with that. Look at the list in my sig as the last 6 are BP meds. I was under the Hypertension consultant at the hospital for months coming up with that concoction.

I've recently been having BG's like yours and have had to 'show off' to get the help I need, so I do know how you feel. ( I'll bump up a couple of threads of mine so you can read them for yourself. Read the replies I got as I'm sure these will help you as much as they helped me.

Please try and speak to someone tomorrow. You shouldn't be left feeling as you do, and with BG's like that. Try your GP or the Practice Nurse if you have one. Or phone the hospital and ask to be put through to the Diabetic Nurse for advice. Remember this is not your fault and is your health care teams duty to give you what you need to help make you feel better and get your BG's down to an acceptable level. Take care and keep in touch. XXXXX


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Theresa,

From my experience, I don't think you have a very balanced diet if your 24hr diet list is any indication.

It may be that you need to reconsider baked potatoes for a start. It could very easily be those causing your high readings. You may need to consider alternatives (e.g. new potatoes are considered to be better and the portion size is easier to control - I usually have only 2 or 3 small ones for a meal).

It seems to me that your are simply not eating enough as well! Daft as this may sound, if you're trying to lose weight it is not a good idea to cut the calories too much. In those circumstances the body goes into a 'starvation mode' and actually makes it much harder to shift those pounds. The initial weight loss you mentioned is highly likely to just be due to water loss because you were using up the fast release energy stores that the body has (or something like that!). 

Also, eating three regular meals each day (breakfast, lunch and tea) is a more sustainable approach. It is also healthier for you because you can spread the inclusion of any carbohydrate rather than loading it into a single meal like you seem to be doing. It will also mean that you have a better input of energy throughout the day and that will mean you shouldn't have such a problem of feeling 'out of it' that you describe (although having continued high bg levels will also be a contributing factor).

Finally, it sounds like you need to see a really good dietician (and one who understands diabetes!).

Good Luck and I hope things improve for you soon,

Andy 

p.s. And I really recommend those courses I mentioned before (XPert specifically - I went on that one very soon after my diagnosis)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2011)

theresa77 said:


> ...i do hope you understand all this info and hope that you can help i am not coping and feel very alone, my partner left me because he couldnt cope, my dog was pinched out of the garden.
> so not having any light to see my way through this is very depressing
> thankyou Theresa wilson



Hi Theresa, sorry to hear you have been through so much  Don't worry, you are amongst friends here, and we will do all we can to help you get back to feeling happy and healthy. I would suggest you look at the GL Diet for some good ideas about the best types of food to eat, here are some examples of good books on the subject (click on the links below):

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7719
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337

GL is not so much a weight-loss diet, but a way of eating that will help to keep your blood sugar levels steady, and hopefully lower than they are at present. I'd also recommend that you get a copy of  Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, as this is an excellent book to learn from about how to manage your diabetes.

It's good that you are changing doctors - as others have said, you really should not be having levels as high as you are, so hopefully the new doctor will be more helpful. I imagine that your high blood pressure is not helped by the stress you are currently under, so hopefully by learning more and getting better help you will start to feel more in control and this will help the blood pressure. 

Please ask any questions you may have and we will do our best to help - remember, you are not alone!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Theresa,

Welcome to the forum.

You sound as though you are going through a really tough time at the moment. 

I agree with Andy perhaps you are not eating enough. Your body is struggling settling with the change in your new diet and all the new medication that you are taking. I hope things improve for you very soon.


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Theresa, I'm really sorry to hear you are struggling so much. Lots of hugs xxx 

I agree with Andy, you probably aren't eating enough. I'm not sure if it is the same for type 2s but for me, if I don't eat much my body thinks it is being starved of glucose so it releases more making my sugar levels go up.

Perhaps baked potatoes are not great, but ok every now and again. 

If I was getting readings that bad I would be taking myself to A and E or getting an urgent appointment with a doctor today - I don't want to sound bossy but I would really push to see someone as soon as you can, you may need different meds as Faith said earlier. Have a read through her posts too.

I hope things improve for you soon  hugs xx


----------



## evedan (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Teresa and welcome.... i am new on here as well!!!Been diagnosed nearly 3yrs ago...hope to get to know you better!!!! EVE..


----------



## Steff (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Theresa and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## cath12134 (Apr 9, 2011)

theresa77 said:


> hello im new ive recently diagnosed but its still out of control



Hello Theresa, Welcome to the group! Don't worry, it'll take a while to get things under control but you will in good time. There's a lot to take on board so if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask, All the best, Cath


----------



## Alan S (Apr 10, 2011)

G'day again Theresa.

I'll leave discussion of most of the meds to others who are more expert in them. I believe you should be discussing your total meds load, your high blood glucose levels and diet with a doctor, not just the hospital. You need personal service. And, in the short term, you probably also need an insulin regimen until you get your numbers down below glucotoxicity levels. The metformin and glimepride aren't doing the job.

Some comments on your menu; is this typical of every day? I am not trying to be funny, I am trying to get you to see what you are eating through my eyes:


> My diet consists of the following for the last 24 hours
> wedensday 6th april        5.20pm    Baked spud with cottage cheese
> 7pm      sugar  22.9
> 11pm     "      27.2


That was starch (carbs) - which caused the high blood glucose level - with a side of fat which helped keep it high longer. Fat is not bad for you unless it accompanies lots of carbs as it did in this case. And there were no veges, so you missed lots of nutrients and vitamins.


> dinking only water
> thursday7th april             1am      "       HI
> 8am      "       21.3
> 8am      half slice brown toast
> 1.50pm      sugars  HI


Not much to eat there, in fact not enough for you. Worse, the little you ate  was all carbs.


> 5pm      lettice tomatoes and baked spud plain)
> 9pm         sugars       hi
> and still drinking water only


A small portion of good veges - and another high-starch spud.

Two things stand out. You are starving yourself with an unbalanced diet with major gaps in your nutrition balance; you are missing a lot of macro- and micronutrients. And your diet is lop-sided, with minimal fats and protein. You probably aren't actually eating too much starch overall, but you aren't balancing it with veges, fats and protein and you may be eating the carbs at the wrong times.

Please see your doctor to discuss getting your high levels closer to normal soon. In the meantime please go out and buy lots of veges and some meats and fish to add to your menu; these may help with your shopping list (click on them): *What to eat at first* and *Vegetables*


----------

